# How does the Headlight Switch come out?



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

Do i need to take the entire dash out? Or is there an easier way?


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

to get mine out i have to take the steering wheel off to access it, also the headlight switch/wipers/cruise/hazards are all one sealed unit. the high beam switch broke on mine and i had to replace the whole thing


----------

